# Discontinued nail polish - Beauty Secrets Nail Hardener & Thickener



## helene30 (Dec 15, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone can help me!! I recently went in to Sally's salon to get the BeaUty Secrets Nail hardener and thickener, to be told that it was being discontinued as there was a problem with the supplier. Can any one tell me where u can get this as I adore using it. I have found it on Sally express in America but they don't do intternational shipping!!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2012)

It's sold on Sally's Beauty website but as you mentioned you can't get it because you're not in the US. Have you tried EBay UK?


----------



## helene30 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately they don't do international shipping already checked.


----------



## helene30 (Dec 15, 2012)

Have tried eBay uk but nothing at all. I have rang ever Sally's in northern Ireland but not one to be got!!! You are so lucky u can get it ðŸ’…


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 16, 2012)

I have used that stuff and it was only ok for me. Have you tried some of the Sally Hansen products? They are readily available to you in stores and on amazon uk. I especially like the diamond strength stuff.


----------

